# Dirtbuster does the final trimm



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

That's impressive! Does it fling the ballast too? I'd like to see a picture of the track after the sweeper passes.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

It cleans the track very well,yes it flings the pebbles /leaves/pine needles away like nothing its a time saver where i live,i get canyon winds and there is always some debris on the track! If you look at the second video right underneath the car you'll see how well it cleans ,usually i run the cleaner a couple laps around and then its live steam time Aristo Mikado/Accucraft mogul have no trouble staying on the CLEAN track!


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! that is some track blower! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks great! Seems to leave plenty of ballast. I think I need one!


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

THT


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

The busy end of the brush(brass ) 

Manfred


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

The busy end of the brush(brass ) vertical adjustment :bending the mounting tabs down!
Manfred


----------

